# Grizzly lathes...yea or nay?



## jlame1984

OK I'm looking at buying a new lathe on a budget. I'm currently using a Craftsman 12 x 36" which works well and I have done well with it, but it is more cumbersome to use and accessories are limited (#1 mt). I have looked at Rikon and Grizzly (will probably buy one of these). My dad bought a band saw from Grizzly. It is smooth as silk and the machining is dead on. But I have never seen the Grizzly lathes in person. Does any one have any feedback on these 2 makes?


----------



## Russianwolf

While Grizzly Wood lathes get a bad rap from the Jet/PM guys, I've had my G0462 for 3 or 4 years now with only one issue. Customer service is top notch. 

My issue. The motor on mine was dead out of the box. I called and asked them to instead ship me a new headstock (easier to swap out). Arrived nicely crated, swapped inside of ten minutes and old headstock went back into the crate and Fedex picked it up the next day. No hassle.

Are the the best machines? no.

Are they great machines for the price? yes.

There are a couple of the smaller ones I'd avoid (just as I'd avoid any of the clones of those models regardless of label). So let us know which models and we can give more info.


----------



## GaTurner83

I have no experience with the Grizzly but I do with the Rikon.My current lathe is a Rikon.Overall I am very disappointed in it.I have had for roughly five months and have had nothing but trouble with it.Two weeks after I got it the bearings went out in the head stock.Called rikon and they sent out new ones.The pulleys won't stay tight on it even put lock tight on the set screws.The tailstock is a whole nother issue as it won't stay tight and slides and loosens overtime.If I had to do over I would have never bought the rikon.Maybe I just got a bad one but it sure has left a bad taste on my mouth.


----------



## randywa

I've had an H6259 for 5 years. I have had to change the belt twice and replaced the tool rest lock lever once ( too many Wheaties one day). For the money it's a pretty tool. http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-18-Bench-Top-Wood-Lathe/H8259


----------



## PenMan1

After 3 tries, Grizzly never was able to deliver me one complete lathe where everything lined up and worked.

The first one came with a dead motor, the second one had ways that were not parallel, the third wobbled so badly that it would walk off the table.

So, I have to say "nay". There are some good lathes out there at bargain prices. IMHO, Grizzly is not one of those products.


----------



## whegge

I have had mine now for 3+ years.

I have 2 issues with the lathe.

First is the belts, mine last about 3 months and then need to be replaced.  But I really cannot blame Grizzly for that as they are an off the shelf belt that I can buy at the local auto retailer.  I buy them there as they are $3 cheaper than what Grizzly is selling them for and save on shipping too.

Second, is the off size of my spindle, it is 1" x 12.  Not sure if on newer lathes they have standardized on 3/4" x 8 or not.  But PSI or was it littlemachineshop.com, had an adapter that works great.  As for my Teknatool chuck has the right insert for it. 

One other possible issue would be the "slop" in the rails.  I have to make sure my head stock and tail stock are in alignment.  I have found that I need to push the front of the tail stock away from me for the lathe to be in alignment.  Minor problem.

As for service, yes excellent.  Even though my lathe is discontinued they still have parts.

Wes


----------



## arcwick08

I've got one of their big 43" lathes (the predecessor to the current G0462). I like it a great deal. I got it second hand and have had no mechanical issues with it. My only complaint is the threading on the head stock is something very non-standard, so I have to buy thread adapters for everything I use.

I came to pen turning from the furniture making world, so something this large is probably overkill for spinning a 1oz pen blank, but it works great 

I did some research a while ago on the smaller, 10x18 lathes and found Grizzly to be one of a number of companies to be re-branding the same lathe. PSI, Grizzly and Rockler all carry the same lathe for about the same price, painted different colors.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

I have the Grizzly GO658 12x20 variable speed lathe and have had no problems - have turned a couple of bowls and a bunch of pens. The biggest was a 8"x14" "raw" cedar log and had no problems rounding it out. Plenty of power and bench top.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

I have never used a Grizzly lathe but have seen too many not-so-good reviews for me to try them. Grizzly makes plenty of decent equipment but I personally would get my lathe elsewhere. This is especially true if you don't live near a Grizzly outlet and have to deal with shipping if you have any problems.


----------



## low_48

I vote nay. I bought a 19" bandsaw that was the worst machine I have ever seen. The cast iron wheels were full of balance holes on one side, 4 weights on the other. I couldn't keep anything on the table when running. I sent it back after lots of labor and multiple parts orders. I've sworn off Grizzly machines forever.


----------



## PedroDelgado

Stay away from the 18x47. I had 4 REALLY... REALLY bad experiences with it.


----------



## TonyBal

If you are really on a budget, & you have a Harbor Freight near you, I would look into their lathes. I have heard decent things about them on other forums. Also, if you get it & don’t like it, you can just return it. Just a thought.


----------



## arcwick08

HF was another of the companies I found to be re-branding the same machine.


----------



## Robert111

I too vote nay. I have had mixed results with Grizzly machinery. On the other hand, my Jet has been a joy for two years of daily use. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## JimB

My larger lathe is a Grizzly. It's a 16x43 (I don't remember the model) and I have never had a problem in 2 years.


----------



## JD Combs Sr

Powerstroke 7.3 said:


> I have the Grizzly GO658 12x20 variable speed lathe and have had no problems - have turned a couple of bowls and a bunch of pens. The biggest was a 8"x14" "raw" cedar log and had no problems rounding it out. Plenty of power and bench top.



Ditto Powerstroke's comments.  I have had my GO658 for 2 years with no major problems(replace the on-off switch once early on)  After the warranty period I added a reversing switch to it.  Use it most every day even thought I also have a Jet 1642VS 2HP  I love them both.  I have them arranged sot that when I am on one my back is to the other, all I have to do is turn around and I am running the other lathe.


----------



## mcomeau

*Good for the money*

Ive had a small grizzly for about 5 years and have NEVER had a problem.  Their customer service is top notch.  I have turned alot and have only replaced the belt once because it was worn out and started to fray.  I love mine and would recommend getting one.

Matt


----------



## crabcreekind

My grizzly the outside headstock has like .010 runoff on it.


----------



## Anthonym

Hello I.am thinking of getting the grizzly 10 x18 var.I here so many comments
 they seem to be split 50/50 I,m really confused now.pennstate 10x18var?


----------



## Woodchipper

It is rather confusing, isn't it?  One person has a certain brand and has had good luck.  Another buys the same thing and has nothing but trouble.  I have nothing but bad luck with General Motors products.
Harbor Freight- my first lathe was the #37406- good until the Reeves drive froze up.  Scrapped it and bought a Rikon 70-050VS which has been replaced by another.  Also, I have seen that many lathes are made in the same factory with a different paint job and decals.  I would go to the websites of the manufacturer or dealer and look at actual ratings for each lathe you are considering.  This will give you an overall picture of what to expect and what others have experienced.  For example, I check Trip Advisor- you always get negatives reviews on a hotel when the overall reviews are very good.
Check the warranties, too.  My Rikon has a 5 year warranty.  I also have a Rikon benchtop bandsaw which is good for what need.  Harbor Freight is 90 days but you can get an extended warranty for a few bucks.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## JimB

This thread is old (started in 2011) so some of what you read above might be outdated. There is another thread that was recently started asking about the same two companies.

Just my opinion - when it comes to lathes you get what you pay for. Between Grizzly and Penn State I don't think there is much of a difference so look at the specs to see what will be better for your needs. Personally I would go with Rikon or Jet but they are a little more expensive.


----------



## Charlie_W

I have to agree with JimB. A quality tool should last you decades and be pleasurable to use. I understand there is a budget. If you save for a Jet or Rikon, you will have a better lathe. This will have better resale value if you decide to trade up later. 
Another rule in lathes is to buy your second lathe first. 
This is a personal choice you will need to be comfortable with. 
I still have and use my first cordless Makita drill from 1988!
Good luck!


----------



## Woodchipper

I have a Rikon 70-050VS.  Works for what I do- pen building adn small turnings.  Plus, Rikon has a five year warranty.  Others might not have that length of warranty.  Check it out.


----------

